# Wedding at the Westin Poinsett



## skiboarder72 (Jul 1, 2014)

Shot this wedding last weekend with the help of Dave (ruggedshutter). It was definitely a challenging day, with arguably the worst lighting I've had to work with before (high noon portraits, on the first day of summer). 













































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## paigew (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow!! Amazing job. I love so many


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jul 1, 2014)

This is a very nice set. Lucky couple.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 1, 2014)

great job!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jul 1, 2014)

I like it, very nice


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice job. Good to see some creative shots.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 1, 2014)

That&#8217;s an amazing shots you got!!!! 
I would love to see the originals?!


----------



## PropilotBW (Jul 1, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jul 2, 2014)

They turned out great.  Even the rooftop photo where none of us could see with the white roof.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 2, 2014)

were you lighting the reception shots, or is that all just the lights from the windows?


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 2, 2014)

Damn. I love your shots.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 5, 2014)

You are freaking awesome man..  Nice job!


----------



## annamaria (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice creative work. Great pics.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Braineack said:


> were you lighting the reception shots, or is that all just the lights from the windows?



David was doing some off camera stuff. Mostly a off camera flash, but some video light as well.


----------



## snehasmile (Jul 15, 2014)

This is amazing... i am just waiting for my wedding


----------



## keyseddie (Jul 15, 2014)

Excellent job. Nice capturing the essential moments and good usage of my favorite tool, imagination.


----------



## studio460 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow! Gorgeous images! Easily among the best I've ever seen.  The bride's mirror/window shot--superb! One question--how large was your source for the bouquet shot?


----------

